
The US used a standard issue $5.50 flag on the moon - malanj
http://www.jsc.nasa.gov/history/flag/flag.htm
======
x1798DE
That's what you got from this article? I don't even understand why that's
surprising. Did you expect them to use a specific moon flag?

I guess I also wouldn't be surprised if they used a flag specifically
resistant to bleaching in the sun, I suppose.

